# Arctic Blast Flounder, and a very rare "all dark" flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/19/2016*
I had the Val M. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with North wind at 10-15mph and low tides, with cold temps in the mid 40's. We got on the fish fast tonight with 4 flounder in the boat before it got dark. Things got slower, and after making several moves, we dialed in on the fish in 3-6' of water over soft mud bottom. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheesphead by 9pm. The largest flounder tonight was 25", and we had 5 others over 20".

On tonight's trip we gigged a very rare and unusual flounder. This flounder was dark colored on both sides and was fat and thick on both sides also (like 2 top sides on the same fish). The fish was 22" and weighed an amazing 6 pounds, very heavy for that length. I have been guiding gigging trips for 15 years and this is the second fish like this I have seen.

*Upcoming open dates:
**January: 1-5, 8-20, 22-27, 29-31*
*February: 1, 4-16, 18-28*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

